# SuperBowl: And the winner is... The fans :) (Spoilers within)



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Whereas we might want a chance to talk about the SuperBowl, yet not give away the winner in the title, here is such a thread. 

As you all know the winner is


Spoiler



The fans for such a great game, right up to the last seconds. How great is that?! 



Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

thats 2 great super bowls in a row. to bad there wasnt a different outcome this year.....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Agreed. This was a much better game than last year, a lot more interesting football.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree it was a great game (at least the 2nd half was) but didn't like the outcome. But that is just me


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Superbowl? Was that why the streets were so empty last night?


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Michael D'Angelo;1982702 said:


> I agree it was a great game (at least the 2nd half was) but didn't like the outcome. But that is just me


I wasn't going to like the outcome either way it fell. And in fact, I didn't watch most of the first 3 quarters, spending time instead with Mrs. Sharkie.

I can't stand Kurt Warner, and, being a 49ers fan, I really didn't want the steelers getting that 6th Lombardi trophy...

I did break down and watch the 4th quarter, and it was an entertaining 15 minutes of football.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Bad officiating again for both teams. This was almost as bad as SB XL, the refs were inventing penalties against the Seahawks.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1982702 said:


> I agree it was a great game (at least the 2nd half was) but didn't like the outcome. But that is just me


I kind of enjoyed the outcome :lol:

I agree that the last two years have been terrific games to watch.....


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

Great game. No, make that it was the best Super Bowl ever. Even the non-football fans got into it. Very entertaining. Too bad there has to be a loser. Maybe, just maybe the Cardinals walked out by gaining some respect.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Overall - it was one of the better games, better HD broadcasts, but also lesser sportsmanship efforts in recent years. Three personal foul penalities inside of 15 minutes by 3 different Pittsburgh players painted a picture of a team with a number of thugs.

That may not be an accurate portrayal...but on the national viewing stage...it made the Steelers look bad, and my opinion of their team dropped.

Note: I have never been a fan of either participant, so I have no emotional equity in either team playing.


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

Other than the lip-synched national anthem, I thought the whole evening was really good. Excellent game .... right down to the wire .... good coverage by NBC .... excellent HD PQ, etc. Certainly one of the better Super Bowls.

Jeff


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Superbowl? Was that why the streets were so empty last night?


I thought they just rolled the streets up at 6PM in Winder?

It WAS a great game, though I really wanted the Cards to win. And that ONE personal foul, where the Pitt lineman held down the Cardinal player, then pushed him over backwards, was disgraceful! Madden said the guy should have been ejected, and I agree!:nono2:


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

WERA689 said:


> I thought they just rolled the streets up at 6PM in Winder?
> 
> It WAS a great game, though I really wanted the Cards to win. And that ONE personal foul, where the Pitt lineman held down the Cardinal player, then pushed him over backwards, was disgraceful! Madden said the guy should have been ejected, and I agree!:nono2:


There were two holding calls on the Cards that may not have happened had he been ejected from the game.

I still don't understand why there was no review of the last play.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Hmm was he in?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Missed a couple frames before. Left it out on purpose?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

machavez00 said:


> I still don't understand why there was no review of the last play.


the last play was reviewed by the booth replay official but because he thought it clearly was a fumble he didnt buzz down to have the field ref review it.

mike pierera on NFLN last nite did say though that next year close plays at the end of the game will be buzzed down to the field so the on field ref can announce the decision to avoid confusion with the crowd & tv viewers.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

look for yourself.
http://www.azcentral.com/closeup/articles/0203spt-closeupholmestd.html


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Picture #12 on that page, looks the best. Feet down, ball grasped. Touchdown.

Picture #1 is obviously a later moment as both feet have risen, not just the right foot.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

machavez00 said:


> look for yourself.
> http://www.azcentral.com/closeup/articles/0203spt-closeupholmestd.html


A picture from an Arizona Website, how unbiased.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Now, now. The full picture set is very good.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Picture #12 on that page, looks the best. Feet down, ball grasped. Touchdown.
> 
> Picture #1 is obviously a later moment as both feet have risen, not just the right foot.





Curtis0620 said:


> A picture from an Arizona Website, how unbiased.


There are photos from all angles, not just the ones that show his down on top of the other foot. If it were biased, they would only be shots of his feet appearing to both be down


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

machavez00 said:


> There are photos from all angles, not just the ones that show his down on top of the other foot. If it were biased, they would only be shots of his feet appearing to both be down


Picture #12 TOUCHDOWN.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

OK, since I'm in a sour grapes mood today...
Should have been a corner throw to Fitz, Hightower blocked in the back?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

machavez00, I think you might be right. With the ball placed on the 40 yard line (point of foul plus 10 yards?)

Take some cheer, the Cardinals did an awesome job this season. And ruined their draft pick...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Curtis0620 said:


> A picture from an Arizona Website, how unbiased.


It surely is...unfortunately it may have meant the game was decided the wrong way becuase of that play.... :eek2:

I really don't care who won...but I do hate bad calls deciding the outcome of any game...with today's cameras and technology, there's hardly an excuse...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> OK, since I'm in a sour grapes mood today...
> Should have been a corner throw to Fitz, Hightower blocked in the back?


I'm beginning to understand the "We was robbed" chants...


----------

